# لماذا يستخدموا بور -48 فولت بالسالب وليس الموجب؟



## CROWN2010 (3 يوليو 2011)

يا شباب انا مهندس اتصالات و اريد ان اعرف لماذا يستخدموا بور -48 فولت بالسالب وليس الموجب في تشغيل كبائن الاتصالات
جي اس ام
او
سي دي ام اه؟ 




جزاكم الله خير​


----------



## eng:husam (4 يوليو 2011)

اعتقد انهم عكسوا التيار لانهم وجدو ان نفس المعدات تصدي وهذا امر مكلف لهم 
ولتفادي هذي المشكله عكسو التيار .


اتمنى ان تشرح المعلومه بشكل موسع لاني انا كمان محتاجها ولكي تعم الفائده


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (4 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
المعلومة التي أعرفها هي
أنه إذا حصلت تغيرات فجائية في الفولت لا يتأثر الجهاز لأن هذه التغيرات تمشي مع الموجب و لا تمشي مع السالب
الحقيقة واحد مهندس هندي شرح لي اياها زمان و مو عارف التفاصيل في الموضوع فيا ليت اللي عنده المعلومة واضحة و مفصلة يفيدنا بيها
و على فكرة كان الجهاز مقسم pabx يعني الفكرة تعم جميع أجهزة الاتصالات و ربما جميع الاجهزة الالكترونية
و شكرا


----------



## eng:husam (4 يوليو 2011)

انا اليوم سالت مهندس يعمل في المقاسم وسالته عن المعلومه وقال لي انهم وضعو الفولت بالميانس لتفادي تصديه الكروت في المقسم .
وعندما يكون بالميانس حتى وان حدثت التصديه فانها تكون من برا يعني بالمقسم من الخارج وهذا لا يهم لانه المهم عندي نفس الكرت ما يتاثر .

ونشاهد التصديه من الخارج في المدن الساحليه .

اتمنى ان تكون المعلومه وصلت .


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا أخي حسام و بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng:husam (6 يوليو 2011)

العفو ي ابو بدر بالعكس هذا الشي يسعدني


----------



## nis10sd (6 يوليو 2011)

هو نوع من أنواع التأشير يعرف وهو reverse battery signalingوهو يستخدم بين مراكز التبديل central offices وذلك لبيان حالة التوصيل المبدل...عندما يطلب المقسم القريب خدمه هاتفيه يتم مسك خط شاغررئيسي وتتواجد فيه قطبيه معلومه حيث توضح للطرف القريب أن دائرة الهاتف المطلوب مفصوله وجار ضرب الجرس حيث يقوم مقسم الطرف البعيد بالإستجابه وذلك بعكس القطبيه للبطاريه......


----------



## CROWN2010 (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لكم شباب


----------



## دوج دوج (31 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ليكم


----------



## دوج دوج (1 أغسطس 2011)

[SIZE=+1]A negative line voltage helps to reduce the corrosion from electrochemical reactions occurring on a wet telephone line. Also -48v DC is more stable than +48 volit, so -48 V is preferred.[/SIZE]


----------



## دوج دوج (1 أغسطس 2011)

Negative DC voltage causes of using & -48 V DC:
(i) Positive voltage courses comparatively more corrosion in metal then Negative voltage.
(ii) Negative voltage is safer for human body while doing Telecom activities.
(iii) Thundering may cause positive voltage in the equipment circuit. 
In the case negative voltage (Lack of electrons) neutralizes positive charges and protects producing heat.
(iv) Negative voltage is safer for long telephone line for transmitting power trough it.
(v) A standard lead-acid battery provides 6V. This number corresponds to 8 of those, 
which is pretty standard. It's the highest, safest compromise voltage to run over long wires.
Negative voltage is used so that leakage currents to ground caused by moisture do not electroplate away the copper in the wires.


----------



## امير المحبة (4 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم.
كوني مهندس أتصالات طرحت السؤال أكثر من مرة على أكثر من خبير ولم أقتنع إلا باجابة واحدة فقط !!!
الغرض من ربط المحطة بالقطبية السالبة لتفادي ضربات الصواعق والبروق التي تمحل شحنة موجبة لذلك يحدث تنافر كون الشحنات مختلفة ولو كانت شحنة الكابينة موجبة لحدث تجاذب للشحنة ولاتفحمت الكابينة بما فيها..


----------



## infractor hawk (8 أغسطس 2011)

اخي العزيز لتفادي الصواعق هي بعمل الاكراوندك و كل التوصيلات في السايت من ركتيفاير و بي تي اس و مودمات المكروويف يكون الارضي مربوط معا مع مانع الصواعق 
حقيقتا انا ليس مقتنع باي من الاسباب السابقه لكني محتار ؟؟؟


----------



## infractor hawk (8 أغسطس 2011)

هذا اكثر شي قنعني في النت 
Because 2 terminal comes out from the battery and through red wire we ground the +ive terminal so that possibility of noise interference will get zero....noise occur only in the +ive terminal.....thats why we use -ive voltage.


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم اليو (18 أغسطس 2011)

تستخدم فولتية سالبة لانها اكثر استقرارية من الموجبة ولان تاثرها بالموجات الاخرى اقل


----------



## برزان توفيق نوري (20 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا..


----------



## خلدون المهندس. (18 نوفمبر 2012)

تتم تغذيه ال اجهزة الgsm وكذلك الbts بالفولطيه48- لان هذه الفولطيه عندما تتاثر بالتيار الزائد فانها تنقص ولاتزيد مثلا اذا زادت بمقدار 15+ فان الفولطيه سوف تقل فتصبح 33- فهذه الفولطيه القليله لاتؤثر على الاجهزه الالكترونيه الحساسه ولكن اذا كانت الفولطيه بالموجب فسوف تزيد مما يؤدي الى تلف الاجهزة الالكترونيه 
شكرا للجميع


----------



## Eng.Sajjad (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Dears engineers,, the ITU standard used negetive voltage in communication equipment ( normally -48 V or -24 V ) To prevent the equipments from lightning strokes. Because the cloud is negatively charged at bottom it requires a zero or a positive potential to discharge, and it selects the ground (Zero potential) to discharge. If the Telecom Equipments are fed with positive the cloud will choose the low resistance tallest positively charged Antenna's to discharge, this could damage the entire setup of Telecom equipments. So the Telecom equipments are fed with Negative supply Voltage to avoid the expected damage,, I hope its clear now,,, Allah bless all.​


----------

